# Finally got my Delphi



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Yesterday I stopped by Circuit City and bought the Delphi Sky Fi with car kit and home kit. I replaced my original Alpine XM receiver with LCD display. I've been playing with the radio all day. It's hooked up in the house to run on my main receiver in the house and another that controls the audio around my pool. 

I have to tell you that I love this unit. I did take out the warranty on the main unit mainly because I will be transferring it between my house and car a lot. 

Right now I have the Unit set up on the Family plan but I will probably end up putting the Alpine unit on Ebay or something because my wife doesn't seem to want it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Very cool John! The Delphi is definitely a nice radio. I've had several people at work ask me about it when they walk by my cubicle. The display is very easy to read and it's a snap to setup anywhere using the home unit. I'm looking at getting the boombox soon.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have 2 Delphi radios and I love them! Everyone who sees it wants one.

Now the only way I see to make it better is if they had one with a color screen that showed fun graphics, the album cover and song facts. 

I love my XM radios!


----------

